# كيفية شحن الغاز للمكيف سبلت يونت



## dart333 (1 مايو 2007)

أريد أعرف طريقة شرح كيفية تعبية غاز التكيف للوحدة الخارجية بتاعت لسبلت يونت وأن يكون الشرح بسهام موسع 
بارك اللة فيكم وجزاكم كل خير وانتم عارفين أن درجة الحرارة بدئت تتصاعد دريجيا (بوهناد) مش فاضين من كثر الشغل عندهم كل بكره بكره بابا


----------



## hohaawko (1 مايو 2007)

*كيفية شحن الغاز للمكيف سبلت يونت*


----------



## jamal_almahainy (1 مايو 2007)

*شحن المكيف*

بالنسبة لشحن مكيف السبليت فهو بسيط جداً 

أولاً : تشغل المكيف على وضعية الكوول ( التبريد ) 
*ملاحظة مهمة* : لا يمكنك بأي حال من الأحوال أن تشحن المكيف بالفريون إذا كان على وضعية التدفئة لأن الضغوط تختلف معك // 


إذا كان الطقس بارد أكيد فلن تعمل الوحدة على وضعية التبريد لذلك يوجد طريقة وهي : أن تحضر ماء ساخن وتضع فيه الرأس الحساس للترموستات في الوحدة الداخلية ... وتشغل الوحدة الداخلية وعندما تبدأ الوحدة الخارجية بالعمل ويعمل الضاغط تذهب إلى القطعة الخارجية وتفتح بلف السحب ( صمام الشحن أو البلف الموجود على خط السحب ) يكون دائماً خط السحب أرفع من خط الطرد ..... بعد فتح البلف تضع ساعات الضغط وتحديداً أنبوب ساعة الضغط المنخفض على البلف وتقرأ الضغط / يجب أن يكون الضغط في الصيف : P S I 55 وأما في الشتاء يكون 60 PSI ( هذا بالنسبة إذا كان نظام سبليت من 12000 BTU إلى 24000 Btu . 
إذا كان الضغط أقل من المفروض فيجب أن تشحنه بالفريون والطريقة تكون : تحضر الأنبوب الثاني أو الذي يكون في المنتصف بين ساعة الضغط المنخفض ( لونها أزرق ) وساعة الضغط العالي ( لونها أحمر ) يكون غالباً لون أنبوب الشحن أصفر . 
تضع فتحة الأنبوب على فتحة أسطوانة الفريون وتحكم إغلاقها وتفتح الإسطوانة إلى الأخير / مع مراعاة أنه يجب أن يكون الصمامات للساعات مغلقين تماماً - بعدها تفتح الصمام الخاص بساعة الضغط المنخفض قليلاً وستمع تسريب الفريون إلى الدارة ثم تغلق وتقراً الضغط على الساعة . وتكرر العملية حتى يصبح الضغط نظامي . 
وعند الإنتهاء تغلق صمام إسطوانة الفريون ثم صمام ساعة الضغط المنخفض وبعدها تفك الأنابيب وتركب صمام ( غطاء ) خط السحب وتكون قد إنتهيت من عملية الشحن 

إن شاء الله بالتوفيق 

جمال مهايني


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخوي جمال


----------



## علاء العباد (3 مايو 2007)

شكراً يا اخ جمال


----------



## ductlator (3 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## dart333 (4 مايو 2007)

ولك مني جزيل الشكر واللآمتنان


----------



## Bu Ahmed (8 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك على التوضيح اخي جمال


----------



## ايمن نعيرات (10 مايو 2007)

اريد ان اسال سؤال اخي الكريم لماذا يتشمع المبخر في المكيفات فقط في المكيفات عند نقص شحنة وسيط التبريد
بينما يقل التشمع في ثلاجات التبريد اذا نقص وسيط التبريد


----------



## عمر حاتم (10 مايو 2007)

والله تستحق كل الحب والشكر


----------



## wazer (11 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك على التوضيح


----------



## خالد المزلاوى (11 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى جمال ويزيدك الله من فضله


----------



## waelzayan (13 مايو 2007)

علي فكرة انا في الشتاء بشحن المكيف علي السخن وشكرا


----------



## wazer (15 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## altarek74 (1 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات العملية


----------



## ابونشات (2 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز / انت متاكد انه خط السحب ارفع من خط الدفع؟
ارجو ان تراجع معلوماتك0وتسال واحد من الفنيين الذين يقومون بعمليه شحن الغاز
هذا خطا اخي العزيز 000لك تحياتي:82:


----------



## ميسرة الراوي (3 يوليو 2008)

عاشت ايدك وتسلم


----------



## 000403 (4 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## على الشاعر (18 سبتمبر 2009)

jamal_almahainy قال:


> بالنسبة لشحن مكيف السبليت فهو بسيط جداً
> 
> أولاً : تشغل المكيف على وضعية الكوول ( التبريد )
> *ملاحظة مهمة* : لا يمكنك بأي حال من الأحوال أن تشحن المكيف بالفريون إذا كان على وضعية التدفئة لأن الضغوط تختلف معك //
> ...


 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

_شكرا اخى على المعلومات القيمه ... ولكن سهوا منك فى ردك ما لونته لك باللون الاحمر_

_اولا : خط السحب عزيزى اكبر من خط الطرد ( لاحظ ممكن الخطين اللى طالعين من الوحدة الخارجية نفس القطر بالتالى مش هيكون خط طرد وانما هو خط السائل وخط السحب ... واعرفهم من احساسى بالحرارة للخطين الدافى هو خط السائل والبارد هو خط السحب ) ...._

_ثانيا : هناك علاقة طرديه بين الضغط ودرجة الحراره ( يعنى فى الشتاء اشحن المكيف على _
_55 psi وفى الصيف اشحن على 60 psi _

_وشكرا لك ,,,,,_


----------



## mkakab (27 يناير 2010)

وذلك لان المبخر في الثلاجات يكون داخل الفريزر اي انه لا يتعرض لهواء خارجي يساعد على التكثيف (اي التشميع الذي تقصده) بينما المكيفات يكون المبخر خارج


----------



## سومر عباس (27 يناير 2010)

شكراّ لمساعدتكم الجيدة


----------



## turkdos (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين جدا ...... و اتمنى لو يكون الشرح مدعوم ب الصور


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## haniennajjar (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لك جزيل الشكر يا اخي على المعلومات القيمة اسأل الله ان يجعلها في موازين حسناتك ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات


----------



## محمدعسيري (21 مارس 2011)

thankyoy


----------



## karin_rer (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا اخي الله يفظك في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## أيوب الحديثي (4 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Tanuf3737 (5 مايو 2012)

jamal_almahainy قال:


> بالنسبة لشحن مكيف السبليت فهو بسيط جداً
> 
> أولاً : تشغل المكيف على وضعية الكوول ( التبريد )
> *ملاحظة مهمة* : لا يمكنك بأي حال من الأحوال أن تشحن المكيف بالفريون إذا كان على وضعية التدفئة لأن الضغوط تختلف معك //
> ...



باش مهندس حبيت أعرف ويش أعراض نقص الشحنة الغاز للمكيف المنفصل وشكرا


----------



## raadogla (23 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على التوضيحات والى امام ايها الاحبه


----------



## drmady (23 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ABKRENO (23 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير لقد استفدت كثيرا من الشرح ومن التعليقات .


----------



## جلول تبريد (25 يونيو 2013)

عمر حاتم قال:


> والله تستحق كل الحب والشكر



السلام عليكم 
اردت أن أنبها على خطر الهواء أو الرطوبة في الدارة التبريدية عند شحن المكيف فهو يؤثر في عامل التبريد وقد يخسر الضاغط 
وشكرا لكل أصحاب المنتدى :7:


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (3 مايو 2015)

*بوركتم جميعا احبتي 

في ميزان اعمالكم *​


----------



## tacho_inc (23 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا...... عندي مداخلة بسيطة لو سمحتم... هنا في العراق درجات الحرارة عالية صيفا تتجاوز ال 50 مئوية في بعض الاحيان ... بالنسبة للمكيف السبلت ال 1 طن ....12000btu .... ينصح فنيو التبريد بشحن المكيف الى 35 شتاءا و 40 صيفا ... فهل هذه الضغوط يمكن اعتبارها صحيحة؟ افيدونا جزاكم الله خير.


----------



## Salih Mehmet (28 يوليو 2015)

سلام عليكم اخي العزيز بلنسبه لشحن التبريد بلغاز فيريون 22 اتبع الخطواط الاتيه 1- بتعمل فاكيوم لجهاز 2-بتركب اسطوانه القاز وتقلبه راسا على عقب 3-بتشغل الجهاز على درجه حراره 18 وبتقوم بدفع مركب التبريد عبر دفعات الى ان يستقر مابين 50-65 psi مع تحياتنا


----------



## AHMADBHIT (29 يوليو 2015)

Salih Mehmet قال:


> سلام عليكم اخي العزيز بلنسبه لشحن التبريد بلغاز فيريون 22 اتبع الخطواط الاتيه 1- بتعمل فاكيوم لجهاز 2-بتركب اسطوانه القاز وتقلبه راسا على عقب 3-بتشغل الجهاز على درجه حراره 18 وبتقوم بدفع مركب التبريد عبر دفعات الى ان يستقر مابين 50-65 psi مع تحياتنا



ازاي اعمل فاكيوم للجهاز


----------

